# 6 to 26, and an Over



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hit Trinity and Upper Galveston areas over the weekend to start of the season. One knockers and Fatboys doing most of the heavy lifting on speckled trout. I've always liked the original Zara spook size for speckled trout and I'm really glad that they've come out with the one knocker in our favorite super spook colors. Bone, Bone Diamond, Speckled Trout, and I even broke in an Oakie Shad (Chartreuse top, white belly, pink halo side) on a nice 26 inch trout (it's a freshwater model so switch the hooks out). Several 24's fell to TxChkn FatBoys as well, but the majority of the seatrout wanted the topwater...especially Sunday with the prefront warm up with the water temps rising 6 degrees. The fish came from shell and mud but you really had to hone in on where the most baitfish activity was holding.

I even found and confirmed a couple new big trout spots, in fact all the fish I caught and especially the big ones came from new spots I found using the TroutSupport.com BigTrout DVD... http://www.troutsupport.com It's all spelled out in that DVD in detail... you can not only find new spots, but you can also find that other guys spots pretty well and with as much pressure as the usual spots get that's can mean having a spot to fish when all the well known spots are covered up.

I was also pleased to learn that a family is taking on reopening the Oak Island Restaurant (aptly named the Hurricane) which was shut down by Ike several years ago. They are currently operating the Oak Island Resort hotel and the convenience store there. I gotta tell you, even with gas as low as it currently is, we all know it's going to go back up, but it was super cool to stay there and not have to drive around the bay all weekend. I didn't even know there was an option to stay there on the east side of Trinty. It's got a great parking situation which leaves the boat well lighted which adds to security as well. Its just down the street from Oak Island Lodge and between the two is Job Beason park with a great boat ramp, I'll definitely going back. it would also be a killer place to hold a tourney out of as well.

After the trip I dropped the boat off at SunCoast Marine Works in LaMarque to rework a couple of things on the console that will make operating the boat a little safer... I tell you they make me feel like, and treat me, like family... and I am also very meticulous, precise, and want stuff done on my boat the right way and not have to redo stuff... I can count on being able to get my boat back now and say "that's exactly how I would have done that". Sure let's me rest easy at night knowing its going to be done right, plus SunCoast are sponsors on here.... great people too. They are like TroutSupport DVD's for the boat maintenance and re-power world.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's another 24... Happy Thanksgiving Ya'll. I'm grateful to have the best customers in the world. You guys are my family.

Tobin


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

One more 24, this was another one on a one knocker (bone diamond).
This Sunday should be killer with another prefront warm up and a front coming in Sunday eve... great time to be on the water.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's one last one.... it was a solid trip... keep in mind, I wasn't fishing where dinks would be... so i was happy with the six.


----------

